
OK Boomer, Who’s Going to Buy Your 21M Homes? - paulpauper
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ok-boomer-whos-going-to-buy-your-21-million-homes-11574485201?mod=rsswn
======
coryvirokmobile
Can we PLEASE stop using this agist phrase?

~~~
Jamwinner
Boomer is our word, you may say 'booma' /s

In all seriousness, while I agree with you, I am fine with an easy way to tell
when an argument is being made in bad faith. Lets not censor 'red flags', it
helps the rest of us avoid drama. Sometimes it seems like all
banning/deplatforming bigoted/problematic speech did was teach those who said
it to couch their laungage in more subtle metaphor, deepening the hook, and
making the issues harder to identify and address.

For those reading along, 'boomer' now just means older, more conservative
person, and not (only) the literal 'baby boomer' generation. Its just another
variation on "don't trust anyone over 30" which was the manta 30 years ago.
Not exactly the ageist battle-cry the media seems to be pushing.

